# Hellooo



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi, I’m new.

I’m here because I like to see how others think and feel about things and to add to a discussion when I can. Im also here for the memes. 🥴


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hiya, C.C. Welcome aboard.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

C.C. says ... said:


> Hi, I’m new.
> 
> I’m here because I like to see how others think and feel about things and to add to a discussion when I can. Im also here for the memes. 🥴


Welcome and here is a meme for the heck of it!


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Thank you ! 😋


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

OnTheFly said:


> View attachment 70724


UGh what a groaner!!!!! I liked it!!!


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> UGh what a groaner!!!!! I liked it!!!


Yea, the simplicity of it pushed it right over the edge to awesome lol. The comma one is also good. And so true.


----------

